# One more question on the Nationals... :)



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I still haven't sent in my check to register....but I'm wondering how many people have signed up for the lunches and the Banquet that is on Sunday?

I believe the dinner on Sunday is $44 or around that, I don't mind the cost, I just don't want to be there alone!!! :blush:

What have you signed up and paid for? I need to get this thing in ASAP!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Pat I just sent in my $10 for the show but figured I would play everything else by ear when I'm there.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I really didn't sign up for anything nor did I register but I do plan to attend the shows and also help Maggie (luvmyfurbaby) with her booth. Plus we have friends in Atlanta that we need to visit so have to work that in as well. Plus with four fluffs, we just don't want to leave them alone at any time......we'll be picking up and bringing food into our room for meals.  EXCEPT FOR THE PJ PARTY:thumbsup:......and the fluffs are coming with us. :w00t:
Looking forward to meeting every one! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

mom2bijou said:


> Pat I just sent in my $10 for the show but figured I would play everything else by ear when I'm there.


Tammy, I'm not sure we can do that with the meals...especially the banquet on Sunday....I think they may need a head count.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Last year I had no clue what to sign up for, so I signed up for everything except the box lunch during the conformation judging. This year I am doing the same. The awards banquet is awesome and the auction follows right after.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm just going to the shows on Sat/Sun. Can't afford the banquet, and I probably wouldn't be able to eat any of it anyway, lol!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Morkie4 said:


> help Maggie (luvmyfurbaby) with her booth. Plus we have friends in Atlanta that we need to visit


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl: little does she know that she isn't going to have time to visit the way I'm going to work her. J U S T K I D D I N G!!!! I am psyched to meet everyone!!!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm signing up for everything, including the box lunch. Even if you don't go to the banquet, I think you can still come down for the auction, which is always fun! 

So don't worry, Pat you won't be the only one at these things!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I'm signing up for everything, including the box lunch. Even if you don't go to the banquet, I think you can still come down for the auction, which is always fun!
> 
> So don't worry, Pat you won't be the only one at these things!


 What kinda stuff they auction off??? And do you have to be registered to participate? Need cash or CC ok???


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Or you can eat 1/2 of Stacy's lunch...oh wait...that's for me hahahah


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

I am signing up for everything.....in my dreams that is!!!

Wish I could be with you all and am hoping each of you take lots of pics and post each night! Hoping for a California Nationals in two years when they come west!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Morkie4 said:


> What kinda stuff they auction off??? And do you have to be registered to participate? Need cash or CC ok???


All of it is dog related, most of it is Maltese specific. Some things I've purchased in the past include Maltese windchimes, Maltese throw, dog bed, show lead, puppy play gym, Danbury Mint Maltese Christmas Tree. Auction items that I've not purchased include gold and silver jewelry, artwork, figurines, umbrellas, handbags/wallets/checkbook covers, baskets filled with puppy stuff, baskets filled with grooming stuff, always a nice selection of items. AMA is not set up to take credits cards.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I registered and paid for the White Lightening party. Since I'm there for work (shooting on Friday at the CDC) and have to leave Saturday I couldn't sign up for anything else. I plan on the pj party too of course. Can't wait to meet everyone.:chili:


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I signed up for everything except the box lunch. Only 1 more month! I'm getting VERY excited and can't wait to meet all the SM members who will be there.

Cathy


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I signed up for everything Pat............


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Boo Hoo. :smcry:After months and months of being wishy washy, I've decided not to go this year. It's Mother's Day weekend, my mom is 86, and it just didn't feel right to me to say to her and the rest of my family that I was going away to a dog show rather than spend the day with her. I know you will all have a great time and I will be thinking of you all.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Just had a thought related to flying w/our malts to Atlanta. When I flew to Florida to get Emma, Joyce Watkins had a health certificate from the vet for Emma which the airline was supposed to check. They never asked me to see it but was wondering do I need to get a health cert from the vet to fly from NJ to Atlanta? I am flying Delta.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

luvmyfurbaby said:


> :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl: little does she know that she isn't going to have time to visit the way I'm going to work her. J U S T K I D D I N G!!!! I am psyched to meet everyone!!!!!!


NOW you know why Bob and I wanted to take separate cars! :thumbsup::thumbsup: JK


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

MaryH said:


> Boo Hoo. :smcry:After months and months of being wishy washy, I've decided not to go this year. It's Mother's Day weekend, my mom is 86, and it just didn't feel right to me to say to her and the rest of my family that I was going away to a dog show rather than spend the day with her. I know you will all have a great time and I will be thinking of you all.


 Take your mom with you as a surprise treat! She might be like my mom (85) and love to be around so many fluffs!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

MaryH said:


> Boo Hoo. :smcry:After months and months of being wishy washy, I've decided not to go this year. It's Mother's Day weekend, my mom is 86, and it just didn't feel right to me to say to her and the rest of my family that I was going away to a dog show rather than spend the day with her. I know you will all have a great time and I will be thinking of you all.


 
WHAT!? :w00t: I can't believe this!!!!! No no no no no.....you HAVE to come! I've been wanting to meet you....:blush:.....isn't that a good enough reason?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Morkie4 said:


> Take your mom with you as a surprise treat! She might be like my mom (85) and love to be around so many fluffs!


 
My mom has Parkinson's Disease and any dog show would be a tough place to take her now. Not only does she love being around the dogs but, bless her heart, up until a few years ago she would do drop offs and pick ups of the rescue dogs going in to the vet for spay/neuter. I'd drop them off to her in the morning on my way to work, give her quick instructions like this one might pee inside or that one might nip, etc. She took it all in stride, got them to the vet, got them home, and took good care of them until I got home from work and could get them. Taking her on a vacation would be fun for both of us .... but she'd probably choose Newport, RI or Williamsburg, VA over a dog show ....


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

2maltmom said:


> WHAT!? :w00t: I can't believe this!!!!! No no no no no.....you HAVE to come! I've been wanting to meet you....:blush:.....isn't that a good enough reason?


Pat, let's find a dog show weekend that works for both of us. I'm dying to meet you, too!!! What about coming up to Massachusetts for our Toy Dog Cluster? It's a 4-day show from Thurs-Mon of Memorial Day Weekend. Or I'll look for shows in NY or NJ. Seriously, let's plan something ... and convince Carina, Lawrance and Liz to come, too. And if we're in the NY/NJ area I bet we can get Debbie & Steve, Christine and her hubby and maybe even Sue and Kerry to come cheer us on and help us out. :thumbsup:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

MaryH said:


> My mom has Parkinson's Disease and any dog show would be a tough place to take her now. Not only does she love being around the dogs but, bless her heart, up until a few years ago she would do drop offs and pick ups of the rescue dogs going in to the vet for spay/neuter. I'd drop them off to her in the morning on my way to work, give her quick instructions like this one might pee inside or that one might nip, etc. She took it all in stride, got them to the vet, got them home, and took good care of them until I got home from work and could get them. Taking her on a vacation would be fun for both of us .... but she'd probably choose Newport, RI or Williamsburg, VA over a dog show ....



Mary, you should go to Williamsburg during the month of December. If you can, the weekend of the illumination. We use to go every year. Its so beautiful (and a really neat place to visit anyways).


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You need to check with your airline as to what they require. Most do require a health certificate (though it is rare anybody checks it).


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

mom2bijou said:


> Just had a thought related to flying w/our malts to Atlanta. When I flew to Florida to get Emma, Joyce Watkins had a health certificate from the vet for Emma which the airline was supposed to check. They never asked me to see it but was wondering do I need to get a health cert from the vet to fly from NJ to Atlanta? I am flying Delta.


Each airline has its own policy regarding pets so it is always best to check with the airline you will be traveling on. And as often as not the policy is different for pets being shipped as cargo vs. pets flying in cabin. Delta currently does not require a health certificate for pets flying in cabin. Here is a link to Delta's pet policy. Scroll through to the section entitled Health Requirements.

Pet Travel Requirements & Restrictions2


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Thank you Jackie and Mary!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm going to everything. The only thing I didn't sign up for was the box lunch (not a big sandwich person). If you're good, Pat, I might let you sit at my table. Oh what the heck, even if you're very bad, you can still sit at my table.lol


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

MaryH said:


> Pat, let's find a dog show weekend that works for both of us. I'm dying to meet you, too!!! What about coming up to Massachusetts for our Toy Dog Cluster? It's a 4-day show from Thurs-Mon of Memorial Day Weekend. Or I'll look for shows in NY or NJ. Seriously, let's plan something ... and convince Carina, Lawrance and Liz to come, too. And if we're in the NY/NJ area I bet we can get Debbie & Steve, Christine and her hubby and maybe even Sue and Kerry to come cheer us on and help us out. :thumbsup:



That's a great idea!!! I hope we can all find the perfect show! ....and maybe Ava will even look like a show dog by then, LOL. :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

revakb2 said:


> I'm going to everything. The only thing I didn't sign up for was the box lunch (not a big sandwich person). If you're good, Pat, I might let you sit at my table. Oh what the heck, even if you're very bad, you can still sit at my table.lol


I just sent my check in today. I'm getting in on Friday so i just sent $10 for registration and $44 for the Sunday banquet. 

....I'll be good. :innocent:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I have a question if you don't mind. Do the show breeders usually bring along puppies that might be available for sale?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Purple-peep said:


> I have a question if you don't mind. Do the show breeders usually bring along puppies that might be available for sale?


It's against AKC rules and regulations to sell dogs/puppies at dog shows. Some breeders may bring puppies along with them because they don't want to leave them in the care of someone else while they are away, but they do not and should not have puppies with them for sale.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

MaryH said:


> Pat, let's find a dog show weekend that works for both of us. I'm dying to meet you, too!!! What about coming up to Massachusetts for our Toy Dog Cluster? It's a 4-day show from Thurs-Mon of Memorial Day Weekend. Or I'll look for shows in NY or NJ. Seriously, let's plan something ... and convince Carina, Lawrance and Liz to come, too. And if we're in the NY/NJ area I bet we can get Debbie & Steve, Christine and her hubby and maybe even Sue and Kerry to come cheer us on and help us out. :thumbsup:


 
:chili::chili::chili: Oh my gosh, I would die 10x over if all of you would be at a NY/NJ show and I know their would be alot more of us able to go and :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Cheering you all on......oh how I hope so.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Purple-peep said:


> I have a question if you don't mind. Do the show breeders usually bring along puppies that might be available for sale?


mary answered this question already but I did want to add it's not 'against' rules to purchase a puppy and sign contracts before Nationals, then have get the puppy from the breeder when you meet up at Nationals.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

allheart said:


> :chili::chili::chili: Oh my gosh, I would die 10x over if all of you would be at a NY/NJ show and I know their would be alot more of us able to go and :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Cheering you all on......oh how I hope so.


I'm ready too. NY/ NJ it's all good for me. I was lucky enough to meet Mary at Meet the Breeds last year but would love to have us all get together.:chili:


----------

